# Your social role according to socionics!!!



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

*INFJ*
Intuitive Ethical Introtim - Wikisocion


> Common social roles
> 
> *The poet* who becomes enamored of expressing his idiosyncratic vision of life, taking no interest in the quotidian affairs of man.
> *The survivor* who, by maintaining good relations with all factions simultaneously, always survives political or corporate upheavals.
> *The good-natured tag-along* who likes to be attached to groups and provides constant comic relief.


*ENFP*
Intuitive Ethical Extratim - Wikisocion


> Common social roles
> 
> *The self-appointed psychologist* who shows interest in everyone's personal, relationship, and career problems in order to figure out what might be the matter and offer pertinent advice.
> *The social connector* who knows lots of people in completely different areas of life and is constantly trying to hook people up with others who share their interests.
> *The nonpartisan* who knows that everybody can be right, and likes to explain people's differing points of view to each other without taking sides.


*ENFJ*
Ethical Intuitive Extratim - Wikisocion


> Common social roles
> 
> *The exalted prophet* who is constantly telling people about what will happen or is happening unnoticebly and driving home how wonderful or how awful that is.
> *The true servant of the arts* who has lost himself or herself in artistic expression and is ever an artist/poet/actor/musician, no matter where he is or whom he is with.
> ...


*INFP*
Ethical Intuitive Introtim - Wikisocion


> Common social roles
> 
> *The person who is always exemplary and perfect* in all he or she does, but is far more focused on achieving his internal ideal of perfection than achieving more concrete goals in life.
> *The self-sacrificing martyr* who hasn't found protection and refuge in life, and becomes the servant of a failing and hopeless cause.


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

Isn't INFP the intuitive ethical, and INFJ the ethical intuitive?


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Iseoxe said:


> Isn't INFP the intuitive ethical, and INFJ the ethical intuitive?


I used the MBTI conventions since I tend to lean more towards the two systems being convertible especially when a person understands the cognitive functions. I haven't been able to see good persuasion as to why a person may hold really different types without being potentially mistyped in either or both systems.


----------

